# Farewell Altairia -- Anne Francis



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2011)

Anne Francis who played Altairia the love interest in Forbidden Planet passed away. 
She joins Cmdr Adams who went on before her. May she rest in peace among the stars. 

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/forbidden-planet-star-anne-francis-dies-at-80/53260


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 3, 2011)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 3, 2011)

A lady who was still striking even as she fought the erosive tide that age and illness brings to all of us.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 4, 2011)

.


----------

